# An Explanation and a Solution for Slow Female Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’m 4 foot 11 and now weigh 46 kg with 22% Bodyfat. I am doing 4 weight training sessions and 6 cardio sessions/wk.The cardio usually fasted, on a treadmill doing 4-5 degree incline walking at 6.8km/h for 40 min and 5-10 min cool down. It says for my weight I burn 362 cals. I’m not [...]

*Read More...*


----------

